# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Nootdorp verovert titel Gezondste woonplaats van Nederland

## Leontien

Met een klinkende overwinning in de landelijke gezondheidsstrijd MOVEYOURCITY heeft Nootdorp de titel Gezondste woonplaats van Nederland in de wacht gesleept. Van 10 t/m 27 oktober verzamelden inwoners van Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Leeuwarden, Haarlem en Nootdorp zoveel mogelijk MOVEs voor hun woonplaats door te bewegen in lokale fitnessclubs.

Gedurende de eerste dagen van MOVEYOURCITY wisten verschillende steden de koppositie te veroveren. Naarmate de strijd vorderde namen Rotterdam en Nootdorp langzaam maar zeker afstand van de rest van Nederland. Dit resulteerde in een zinderend finaleweekend, waarin de Nootdorpers hun Rotterdamse rivalen versloegen in een nek-aan-nek-race. 

1. Nootdorp (905.167 MOVEs)
2. Rotterdam (814.195 MOVEs)
3. Leeuwarden (279.120 MOVEs)
4. Amsterdam (51.746 MOVEs)
5. Haarlem (40.064 MOVEs)

Nootdorpers streden voor hun woonplaats bij Sportstudio Sansi. De fitnessclub is ingericht met de vernieuwende ARTIS productlijn van Technogym, waarop deelnemers een recordaantal MOVEs verzamelden. Op het Paradeplein bewogen inwoners, waaronder burgemeester Rik Buddenberg, voor Nootdorp op een loopband in de speciaal ter gelegenheid van MOVEYOURCITY geplaatste MOVEs Generator.

Heb jij hieraan mee gedaan? Of had je dat gewild?

----------


## Nora

Wat een sportieve mensen in Nootdorp! Klasse!

----------

